# Reviews on these Aquascaping Tools



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

eBay: IIITools - 3 Vital Assets for Professional Aquascaper (item 250060797106 end time Dec-19-06 16:34:41 PST)

I'd like to know the quality and ease of functionality (dexterity) of these tools from anyone who has tried them. Small details matter to me - like if the tweezer's tension is just right, tips lining up properly and are sharply pointed, scissors blades meet cleanly, balanced weight, etc. Meaning I'd like the ADA tools... however I just came across this set and would like to know.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have that same set and it's okay (but a little pricey for what you get), with the tweezers working well, and most of the other tools meeting your specifcations. 
You can buy this same kit pretty much anywhere, so I'm sure you could find it from one of our sponsors for the same price, or better.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I got the same set from my LFS for the same price. they work good if you understand the scissors are for plants and keep the tips out of the gravel. for larger plant stems you need to get it to the back of the blades to have the strength to cut it.

Brian


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I use this:

Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Aquatic Gardener

Keeps my arms dry for those quick uses when I need to corral my java moss back in place or to put a shrimp pellet exactly where I need it to go. The cutting head helps with basic plant pruning.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmmm, hey LeftCoast, good to know someone's using and pleased with those ones from Dr.F&S. I can't tell you how many times I've looked at those.

I got a set of long tweezers (10") a long time ago from Dr. Instruments, long before they realized the market for aquarium keepers, LOL! They now have a page aimed at reef keepers, featuring the bone cutters that apparently are really good for coral fragging. I also got the 10" curved tip tweezers, and I really find that both shapes are useful for different tasks. For planting, the curved ones are really handy, as I grab the part to be planted with the tip of the instrument, with the curve bow facing up (so your planting angle is straight down into the substrate, while your hand can be off to the side). If I had to choose between those two, I think I'd keep the curved ones.

Here's the link:

Aquatic Equipment, Aquatic Tool, Marllin, Coral Cutters, Coral Fraging Tools

Also, peruse the other surgical and dissection tools. I use the "section lifter" dissection tool fairly frequently - its a nice size for poking around, re-burying roots, etc. The only downside on that is the wood handle, so you need to not keep it wet for long. The handle is large enough, and the blade small enough, that its a pretty nimble little tool.

In the surgical scissors area, I LOVE the little "Microdissection Scissors". These *close/cut* when you squeeze them, and come apart again on their own because the handle doubles as a spring-thing (see the pict). They're great for getting in between stems, and snipping very selectively. Also, when your fingers are stiff from lots of aquarium work like planting, you can still snip effectively because of the spring action. Be warned though, these have really sharp points! *ouch!*

I recently purchased the double-ended wide wedge spatula tool, similar to the one you picure there with the triangle flattening thing, from AZ Gardens. The handle is larger, and textured for grip. If anything, I wish the handle was a little more substantial, as for such a heavy tool, its kind of a thin handle, making it more difficult to wield. The one you picture there looks like a VERY thin handle, so I'd be a bit skeptical on that instrument.

I've seen those tools on eBay for awhile, so do a little research before you purchase. They relist them.

Oh, and a final thought - I've looked at those eBay tweezers, and with the handle up high, and the pincer part long and thin, these might have a different feel or usefulness than other tweezers in which the handle gradually tapers down to the points. My guess is that they wouldn't have the strength (ie, you could over-clamp and perhaps warp them) but then most aquarium work is done with a fairly light touch, so this might not be an issue. I'm sure they have a very different "touch" as the resistance (from the angle of the "V" connection at the top) would be very different than the ones in which the handle and taper are less dramatic. My guess is that while not good for brute strength, they probably have a LOT more finesse than the heavier ones. This had intrigued me, but I've yet to try them.

-Jane


----------

